# *** Disclaimer ***



## Blake Bowden (Jul 29, 2009)

Advice provided is strictly the opinion of Forum Members and should not be taken as a substitute for Masonic Law in your Jurisdiction. Please refer to the latest copy of your respective Grand Lodge bylaws before using or interpreting any advice.


----------

